# 2nd Nooks Cranny Upgrade?



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 19, 2020)

So I just visited an island, that has a 4th item on the floor off to the left of the shop when you walk in.
Is there a 2nd Nooks upgrade that anyone knows of? And if so, how do you even get it???


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 19, 2020)

There's the 'base' Nook's Cranny, and its upgrade. To get this, you must have the done the following:

1. Mabel has visited your island once.
2. Spend/Sold 200,000 Bells worth of items.
3. 30 days have passed since Nook's Cranny was plotted/built (not sure which).


----------



## tajikey (Apr 19, 2020)

Datamine suggests there is one more beyond the upgrade from wood to yellow.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 19, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> There's the 'base' Nook's Cranny, and its upgrade. To get this, you must have the done the following:
> 
> 1. Mabel has visited your island once.
> 2. Spend/Sold 200,000 Bells worth of items.
> 3. 30 days have passed since Nook's Cranny was plotted/built (not sure which).


Yep, I have that one! It gives me 3 exclusive items, 2 small items, more options for tools, wallpaper, floors, etc..
but this island had a 4th item for purchase. So it leads me to believe there is another upgrade option for Nook's Cranny.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 19, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Yep, I have that one! It gives me 3 exclusive items, 2 small items, more options for tools, wallpaper, floors, etc..
> but this island had a 4th item for purchase. So it leads me to believe there is another upgrade option for Nook's Cranny.



Odd, I know the files of the game hint at an additional one but as far as I know, it isn't in the game yet? Did you by chance take an image of it?


----------



## Bcat (Apr 19, 2020)

I think they have a seasonal item for summer. Is your friend a time traveler?


----------



## tajikey (Apr 19, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Yep, I have that one! It gives me 3 exclusive items, 2 small items, more options for tools, wallpaper, floors, etc..
> but this island had a 4th item for purchase. So it leads me to believe there is another upgrade option for Nook's Cranny.


I've been to an island that had that 4th item in the southwest corner. I just figured it was a spotlight item, or one too big to fit in line with the others (I believe it was a surfboard).


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 19, 2020)

I was wondering about this too. I’ve seen a lot of videos that has nooks cranny selling an extra item on the floor like a surfboard.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 19, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Odd, I know the files of the game hint at an additional one but as far as I know, it isn't in the game yet? Did you by chance take an image of it?


From the research I did, it was saying that the code didn't have an option for another upgrade beyond the bigger store. And I did go back and take a picture, I will upload it in a moment. I will say it was an island that had TT'd to winter, so I don't know if the season makes an exception?


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 19, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I've been to an island that had that 4th item in the southwest corner. I just figured it was a spotlight item, or one too big to fit in line with the others (I believe it was a surfboard).



Judging from this description... I think it may just be a seasonal item.


----------



## angiepie (Apr 19, 2020)

It’s a seasonal item only for the summer months. I’m a time traveler lol


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 19, 2020)

Here you go!




	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



angiepie said:


> It’s a seasonal item only for the summer months. I’m a time traveler lol


Did you have to do anything extra for it, or they just started to offer a seasonal item?
Is it only for one day?


----------



## angiepie (Apr 19, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 244943
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020
> ...


They just start to offer a seasonal item, I didn’t do anything extra for it. And it’s for all the summer months. So June, July & August.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 19, 2020)

angiepie said:


> They just start to offer a seasonal item, I didn’t do anything extra for it. And it’s for all the summer months. So June, July & August.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## lizardon (Apr 19, 2020)

Only shows up in Summer and Winter I think


----------



## angiepie (Apr 19, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Thanks for the info!


You’re welcome.


----------



## alv4 (Apr 20, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> There's the 'base' Nook's Cranny, and its upgrade. To get this, you must have the done the following:
> 
> 1. Mabel has visited your island once.
> 2. Spend/Sold 200,000 Bells worth of items.
> 3. 30 days have passed since Nook's Cranny was plotted/built (not sure which).


Is this confirmed?
I see a lot of different things online and I really don't know what's real xD


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 20, 2020)

Bcat said:


> I think they have a seasonal item for summer. Is your friend a time traveler?



If they have Nook's Cranny upgrade already, and the date says January 15th, then yes.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 20, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> If they have Nook's Cranny upgrade already, and the date says January 15th, then yes.


Not my friend, to be fair. haha
I visited by Dodocode.
But yes, I assume they time travel because it is not Jan. 15th.


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 20, 2020)

I've been playing since release (the 19th technically because of 5am reset) every day and haven't been TTing.  I just got the announcement today that my shop will closed tomorrow (4/21) for renovations


----------



## Marte (Apr 20, 2020)

Uuu, that's pretty neat! I like this


----------

